# My Red Belly's are afraid of feeders



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all. I understand the skittish nature of Piranha's and all. So, I understand how scared they get when I turn on the lights, walk closely to the tank, etc.. However, why in the hell are they afraid of feeders when I toss them in the tank??? This happens even when they are hungry. My P's move to one side of the tank and let the feeders swim all around the tank. Eventually, my P's eat the feeders, but what the f*ck??? It's especially embarrassing when my friends are over and they want to see the "fearsome" Piranha tear up some other fish. Now, I know I am going to get bashed for feeding them feeders. But, I do not do it alot, just occasionally to vary their diet. Anyone else have this problem???

thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It is perfectly normal. If you want aggressive fish that won't embarrass you in front of your friends, maybe you should consider switching to cichlids. Probably 90% or more of red bellied piranha owners experience their fish being scared of the feeders at one time or another. It could be a phase, it could last for a long time, it just depends.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

cichlids are more aggressive than ps?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Are you sure you don't have Pacus?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

from now on to get your kick.......you and all your friends put the tips of you fingers in the tank see if some one gets bit

im sure that would vary their diet


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I had the same problem when I had 3 captive bred reds. Now I've got Caribe and its a completely different story. That fact of the matter is that a reds are just a bit gay.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

i cant agree with taylor on this matter. I dont believe that 90% of piranha owners experience this. I never have any problems with feeders in my tank but i guess that could be the personality of the fish.

I think you may be using an aggressive fish as a feeder or the feeder is too big

either that or whall banner hit the nail on the head and you have some gay piranhas j/k

Seriousely tho red bellies are hunters do you have hiding specs in your tank where the P can feel safe???

And also maybe your P's arent scared of the feeder but the fact that you have just came in, Turned the lights on which already startles the fish, sat round the tank with all your mates (The fish can see outside the tank and when your there) and then dropped a new fish in and expected it to get mauled.

Why not try frozen fish it looks just as cool! or try a feeder when you are alone and with the tank light off, the room light is more than enough!


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks to all who had a productive reply to my question. Unlike those who say we should put our fingers in the tank to vary the diet. I would like to clarify a few things about my post:

1)They are not Pacu. They are Reds and Piraya's(separate tank, same response to feeders)
2)The feeders are MUCH smaller than my Reds. My Reds are +6" and the feeders are less than 1".
3)I DO NOT throw feeders in the tank for my friends entertainment, it is for a VARIED diet. My friends happen to be hanging out and notice that my Reds all huddle together in one corner scared as #hit! We DO NOT sit in front of the tank waiting for the kill. When I had Oscars, they would go at the feeders as soon as they hit the water. That's what I meant by embarrasment. It takes my Reds over an hour to finally eat some of the feeders EVEN WHEN I AM NOT IN THE ROOM and THE LIGHTS ARE OUT.

I love my Reds, but where is the aggression??? Any suggestions?

thanks again to all who had something productive to say : )


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

robert69 said:


> Thanks to all who had a productive reply to my question. Unlike those who say we should put our fingers in the tank to vary the diet. I would like to clarify a few things about my post:
> 
> 1)They are not Pacu. They are Reds and Piraya's(separate tank, same response to feeders)
> 2)The feeders are MUCH smaller than my Reds. My Reds are +6" and the feeders are less than 1".
> ...


I have no idea then!!!!

My p's are still only young but i have given them a couple of tetras and they got snapped in half instantly


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

How long have you had them,what size tank are they in,how big And are they in a traffic area were alot of people can startle them?


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

3 reds in a 55gallon, alone in a solitary room. No people or traffic to startle them. I have another tank set up in another room, similiar conditions. Have had the fish for close to 2 years.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Move the P's to a high traffic area if possible to get used to people. Thats all I could suggest.


----------



## mullet (Dec 8, 2006)

robert69 said:


> Thanks to all who had a productive reply to my question. Unlike those who say we should put our fingers in the tank to vary the diet. I would like to clarify a few things about my post:
> 
> 1)They are not Pacu. They are Reds and Piraya's(separate tank, same response to feeders)
> 2)The feeders are MUCH smaller than my Reds. My Reds are +6" and the feeders are less than 1".
> ...


you know what man im new here too and while this site is very informative im regretting joining. i should have stayed a reader im finding some people seem pompous especially on the subject of aggressive and feeding live.

everyone on here who owns piranhas originally bought one for the reputation. there are plenty of better looking fish out there more suitable for ownership. but they chose piranha.

im not an expert on piranhas or fish at all really i came here to learn about them and see if it was something id like to get into.

id have to say like anything else take the facts from this site and ignore the opinions.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

my reds take about 30 minutes to start going after the feeders... Me and my roommate usually just hang out and wait to watch them... even then they dont kill immediately. I know that they could but it seems like they like to play with their prey. I usually feed mollies when feeding live and mollies are not the fastest fish... they get cornered and the reds let them get away. In the end they usually end up with full tummies and enough for a midnight snack!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Summary: Reds are known for being one of the more timid pygo's so let's not be supprised.

"Whall Banner" has it exactly right. When it was just my 7 reds in the tank they would hesitate, maybe not necessarily hide, but be very weary and shy. But since the addition of Caribes the competition has stepped up tremendously, the Caribes will hit beef heart when it drops 3 inches below the surface, crawlers before they hit the ground, and will chase down each and every fat head minnow (quarinteened in a 5 gallon bucket with salt and aeriation) even if there are a dozen of them, in less then 60 seconds, even if I could not possibly get any closer, I mean face-to-glass. The reds have caught unto the act as well because they realize if they don't eat right away they will lose the chance, it is more a frenzy now then ever....BIG TIME

Kyle


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

ahahahaha!
sissy P's!
*sorry for the non-productive post*


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> Summary: Reds are known for being one of the more timid pygo's so let's not be supprised.
> 
> "Whall Banner" has it exactly right. When it was just my 7 reds in the tank they would hesitate, maybe not necessarily hide, but be very weary and shy. But since the addition of Caribes the competition has stepped up tremendously, the Caribes will hit beef heart when it drops 3 inches below the surface, crawlers before they hit the ground, and will chase down each and every fat head minnow (quarinteened in a 5 gallon bucket with salt and aeriation) even if there are a dozen of them, in less then 60 seconds, even if I could not possibly get any closer, I mean face-to-glass. The reds have caught unto the act as well because they realize if they don't eat right away they will lose the chance, it is more a frenzy now then ever....BIG TIME
> 
> Kyle


Sounds like adding a caribe to any pygo tank would be a good idea to liven them up.....Too bad you can't beat them for a while to make them tough ahaha!


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a caribe in my tank aswel, and like in my post about my beloved RED MONSTER THE GENERAL it has made for alot of competition for food!


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Why do you need them to be so aggressive???

I think a lot of people have that misconception about piranhas. They eat so aggressively because they don't know when they'll get their next meal. It's a survival mechanism.

My piranhas aren't really aggressive at all. Yeah they chase the rosies down but they don't froth up the water and have a heart attack trying to get at them. But maybe that's because I feed them on a regular basis.

Seriously, my feeder goldfish attack their food with more gusto than my piranhas. And they even fight my crayfish and the other fish for their food.

They weren't put on earth to provide a show for people. If you want to see some aggression, watch some football.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

Try putting in only like 5 at a time or somethin, I think they can get stressed out when theres a bunch of them in there all at once.


----------

